# How to make your 335i fast, JBS2 update



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Posted in E90 forum:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222938


----------



## DrewKo (Jul 10, 2007)

dyno info here: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78916

Procede V1.47 .....333 whp and 371 wheel torque
JB Stage 2 ...........308 whp and 332 wheel torque
TT .......................305 whp and 332 wheel torque

Baseline...............280 whp and 294 wheel torque

JB Stage 2 = 28 hp and 38 torque.


----------

